# R220 Epson. Unable to copy PPD file!

## Pancu

Ragazzi, non riesco a installare la mia stampante Epson R220.

Mi da questo errore una volta che seleziono il file:

```
Unable to copy PPD file!
```

Uso il driver Footmatic/GutenPrint.

Potete aiutarmi??

Grazie.

----------

## djinnZ

aggiungere l'utente al gruppo lpadmin o weel?

----------

## Pancu

L'ho provato a fare tramite root.Quindi non dovrebbero essere un problema i permessi.

Hai qualche altro consiglio?

Grazie!

----------

## Scen

Non hai spiegato con chiarezza che procedura usi per installare la stampante (posso immaginarlo, però è sempre meglio dare tutte le informazioni possibili), e le versioni dei pacchetti coinvolti.

----------

## Pancu

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Non hai spiegato con chiarezza che procedura usi per installare la stampante (posso immaginarlo, però è sempre meglio dare tutte le informazioni possibili), e le versioni dei pacchetti coinvolti.

 

Uso installazione tramite browser usando Cups.

I driver che sto cercando di installare sono Footmatic/GutenPrint.

Penso sia un problema relativo solo ai dati della epson r220 xchè con i driver della r300 non mi da nessun errore.

Qualcuno sa aiutarmi??

----------

## DarkMaxx

Salve a tutti! Dopo aver provato Ubuntu per una decina di mesi, ho deciso di fare il grande salto ed installare Gentoo. Seguendo le varie guide sono riuscito nell'impresa ed adesso sto postando da gentoo con gnome. Il problema che mi ritrovo è che non riesco a fare funzionare la suddetta stampante. Usando localhost:631 e selezionando come stampante la r220 con foomatic/gutemprint ottengo un: unable to copy ppd file (eppure i permessi per l'utente ci sono), mentre selezionando r200 con cups+gimp-print 4.2.7 la stampante viene installata, ma quando provo a stampare, la stampante continua a caricare e sputare fogli senza stampare nulla. Qualcuno mi può aiutare?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

benvenuto.

Il tuo post è un esatto duplicato di questo.

Poco male ma manda un PM ai moderatori e fai accodare il tuo messaggio al thread già aperto.

Come suggerimento (con tante scuse a pancu per aver tralasciato), verifica che il file ppd esista e non sia un link simbolico.

----------

## Pancu

Ragazzi non riesco a risolvere non riuscite a darmi una mano???

Mi da sempre l'output "Unable to 

```
Unable to copy PPD file!
```

.  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## unz

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> Ragazzi non riesco a risolvere non riuscite a darmi una mano???
> 
> Mi da sempre l'output "Unable to 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

E facci un LOG! ... e facci un LOG! ... e bomber Paaancu faaaacci uuuun LOOOOG ... popopo popo po pooo  :Very Happy: 

tail -f /var/log/cups/error_log

----------

## djinnZ

 *Pancu wrote:*   

> ...

 

ti ripeto ancora:

/usr/share/cups/model/C/escp2-r220.ppd.gz o qualcosa del genere viene espanso non ricordo dove in var e copiato in /etc/cups/ppd.

Verifica che detto file esista, che sia valido (cioè se può essere estratto senza errori), che non sia un link simbolico (facile che detto link sia totalmente sballato), che non esista un file inamovibile con lo stesso nome in /var od in /etc.

[OT]ed una standing ovation per riungraziamento ad unz che ha trovato un nuovo modo all'eterno ripetere che nessuno qui ha la sfera di cristallo od un accesso remoto al pc (ed anche se fosse non sarebbe ammessa come soluzione mica è la chat per l'help desk)

NB: non è ironica, condivido, sebbene allergico al "giuogo del ballone" ed ignoranti sputasentenze assortiti (leggi: giornalisti ed opinionisti in genere)[/OT]

----------

## Pancu

Scusatemi...

Questo penso sia il log che interessa:

```
I [17/Dec/2007:09:49:28 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_Photo_R220_USB_1 device-uri to "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R220" (was "usb://EPSON/Stylus%20Photo%20R220".)

I [17/Dec/2007:09:49:28 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_Photo_R220_USB_1 printer-is-accepting-jobs to 1 (was 1.)

I [17/Dec/2007:09:49:28 +0100] Setting EPSON_Stylus_Photo_R220_USB_1 printer-state to 3 (was 3.)

D [17/Dec/2007:09:49:28 +0100] copy_model: Running "cups-driverd cat foomatic:Epson-Stylus_Photo_R220-gutenprint.ppd"...

E [17/Dec/2007:09:49:29 +0100] [CGI] foomatic: There is neither a custom PPD file nor the driver database entry contains sufficient data to build a PPD file.

E [17/Dec/2007:09:49:29 +0100] copy_model: empty PPD file!

D [17/Dec/2007:09:49:29 +0100] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer server-error-internal-error: Unable to copy PPD file!

```

All'interno di /usr/share/cups/model/ non esiste nessun file tipo escp2-r220.ppd.gz. Ce ne sono altri per r200 (escp2-r200.ppd.gz) o r300 (escp2-r300.ppd.gz).

Dove caspita trovo il file che mi serve??  :Sad: 

Grazie x l'aiuto.

----------

## djinnZ

Visto che sono al lavoro per forza (odio il Natale! tutte le rogne si accumulano in questo periodo dimm****) nonostante dovessi essere a casa, a letto, sotto le coperte, non mi applicherò certo a scompattare manualmente il pacchetto foomatic con ebuild, verificare se il ppd in questione viene creato, se viene correttamente copiato (alcuni ppd sono creti come link simbolici e non vengono copiati, ovviamente) e se non viene lasciato non compresso per qualche errore del makefile ed emerge lo ingori o che sia  ed aprire un bug di conseguenza. Ma potresrti farlo tu o qualche anima pia che volgia divertirsi.

Se il file viene creato per il momento potresti banalmente copiarlo nella giusta dir in attesa che il bug faccia il suo corso.

Workaround: Sicuro che il driver della 200 o della 300 non possa andare per il momento?

----------

## Cazzantonio

Problema identico.

Prova ad usare il driver gimp-print piuttosto che quello di ghostscript-gpl.

Io ho una epson rx630 e uso il driver "EPSON Stylus Photo RX600 - CUPS+Gimp-Print v4.2.7"

----------

